# I NEED TO KILL SOMETHING



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Finally getting out after a week off! Praying for smooth seas and warm weather. Maybe the BIG grouper have moved in and I can put some on ice.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

take some pics. A friend of mine runs a charter boat out of Destin and he told me today that the grouper are starting to move inshore.


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey, B...when ya goin'? I'm dyin' over here! Ya know, we could steal Chris' boat!


----------



## jlbdvm (Nov 12, 2007)

Brandy'

Hope you teach me something Saturday! It will not be hard to teach this rookie, me! Armando should put us on them! see you then!

Jay


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Doc, has that war wound healed yet? Looking forward to diving with you sat.

We are gonna kill some fish , if we find them! H2O said were going out 20 and deep . I dont know much about Destin water but I think hes putting us on some natural bottom?

Anyway ive been sharpening my tips andpraying for nice air temps and smooth water. None the less im bringing a cooler full of HOT water to pour down our wetsuits on SI's.

Had a great time diving with you guys last trip and looking forward too sat!!

Do you want to shoot sat, Ill bring an extra weapon?


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Were going sat BadBoy.H2O set us up on a boat that would hold 12 and we were planning on getting a bunch of PFF members out cheap (thanks to H2O) but our luck , his buddys boat got struck by an electrical storm so he canceld today.

Where has Crash been? I talked to him after Turkey day and he seemed fired up? Must be that pretty little distraction!

Call me 255-0498


----------



## H2OArman (Oct 7, 2007)

Hey Guys

Well as you can see I'm up early can't wait for tommorrow we are headed to Deep water reef Hard bottom, Belize Queen and the Odyssey they are all in about 100 ft 19 miles out fish to look for are groupers, Black Snappers, King Fish, AJ of course, and then mahi in mid water yes I have caught mahi there on many occasions alsoon the reef we should see some lobsters I have nerver dove this area but listening to other that have the love this place lots of life all the time I feel very confident of us Loading up. Hey jay HOws the nose? I'm realy sorry about that by the way brandy bring an extra gun Jay does want to fish!

See Ya in the morning


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

We might see Mahi??!?!?!? I better bring the Big Papa Riffe Tuna Gun then! Just in case!

Brandy, glad to hear your tips are sharpened....I was really feelin bad for all the fish you were shootin before, kinda just knockin em out and stunning em with that blunt=nose...oke

:letsdrink I'm feelin lucky for saturday! Bring that little wooden one too!

Armondo, lets make it early, so we can still get to the Gumbo party. You guys gonna try and make it to that?


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

you guys suck!! yeah i'm jealous, so what. gotta sleep then head to NC with the girlfriend. seen craasch at work on wednesday. he really wants to get that big fella that broke his shaft. y'all have fun and think about us poor whipped saps. thats ok she is worth it.


----------



## jlbdvm (Nov 12, 2007)

Brandy - Extra weapon will be fine!!

Yep - War wound healed, but I'm getting on the boat first - JUST in case!!

Later,

Jay


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Jay! Congrats again on shootin your first fish, and stonin him no less!!!!:clap:clap

Armondo said it did get caught on the Helmet Cam! Good! I cant wait to check it out, that was a beautiful shot on that AJ man!!!!

Sorry I wasn't talkitive on the way home, I was freezin! I'm such a puss when it comes to the cold.


----------



## H2OArman (Oct 7, 2007)

Hey Guys 

Here we go watch the video of jays first ever spear fishing trip first shot first stone 

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.showvids&friendID=200748881&n=200748881&MyToken=ecd931ef-caa4-4d3c-84a2-27c897167f16

Look at the one that says Mohawk Chief Complete

H20


----------



## jlbdvm (Nov 12, 2007)

Armando, Clay, and Brandy,

Hey what can I say but, "COOOOOOOOLLLL!!!!!" It has been along time for this. I could not have better buddies around! It was great!!

Everyone should learn from you three!! (like me) ------may needto nail another fish soon!!

Guys thanks!! God bless you!! 

JAY

ps The video is cool!! Ya'l watch and salivate!!


----------



## jlbdvm (Nov 12, 2007)

oh yea! those 1-3 feet seas were nice!! RIGHT!!

Jay


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice shot Jay, I enjoyed watching that video that H2 put up. I'm becoming a youtube spearfishing junkie...


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet! Glad I had the helmet cam pointed the right way andcaptured the video.

Still pissed I had to rich a mix of Nitrox. Looked it up to see what hte absolute deepest I coulda safely went, and it was 118', and that wasn't really "safe", that woulda been a 1.6

If one a them AJ woulda took me to the bottom, I woulda been 1.7, maybe convolsing..don't wanna find out were my bodies threshold of O2 is.

Again Jay, congrats! And Brandy and Armondo have been scorin the fish, I havent shot nothin the 2 times we been out! I cant take any credit for showin ya how it's dne, other than the fastest way to string a fish!:letsdrink

Lookin foward to next time out!


----------



## H2OArman (Oct 7, 2007)

Ya right Clay I know you are just waiting to bring the big one and give us the its not as many but as big speach thats OK the video was awesome, I'm just sorry I did not get to go down again maybe next time I do want to go out again this weekend if you guys are down what about me bringing the boat to gulf breeze and we go out of PCola, you guys decide anyway if we don't go out i'm going to work on extending the latter and adding a bracket on the right side to hold onto. and my speargun camera


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Got plenty-O-room in my driveway if you wanna go outta pensacola!


----------



## bigfishrookie (Oct 1, 2007)

Knock em' Dead Guys!!!


----------



## H2OArman (Oct 7, 2007)

Clay Brandy whats the prognosis for this weekend ? call me destin ,pensacola or me work on the boat ? LOL I 'm ready to kill something again.


----------



## H2OArman (Oct 7, 2007)

we are going out saturday out of pensacola I just send knot a yacht a PM hopefully we get some nice AJ , groupers max depth is 120 guys

H20


----------

